# TT Engine Bay Showoff THREAD



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Ok people while I'm sitting here in my dorm bored, I figure why not make another interesting thread for 

our TT community. Now of course, I made the "Brilliant White TT Check in Thread" and "King of TT 

interiors Thread"....I decided now to start another thread for people to show off their babies that they 

take pride and joy in. I of course will throw pictures up after I'm finished with school....anyway cut to 

the chase POST THEM ENGINE BAY PIC'S and let's get this thread rolling. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

*I will put mine up later this afternoon*


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3549362


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

it's REALLY clean under all those covers (except for the N249 spaghetti mess)


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

I'll play.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

mine, minus valve cover


----------



## pmarcian (Jun 12, 2007)

*Work in progress*

Just put the FMIC in and will hide the hose mess when I put in new plugs and set up the boost machine. 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Best I have, due for an overhaul, but have to wait until I can build an engine


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

After relocating my N249 valve


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)




----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.kemptvillecruisenight.com/gallery/2010/files/merrickvillecruiseandshop/1/IMG_0234.jpg


----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's what it looked like before I tore it apart for a new build


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)




----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Won the Brilliant White thread... so how about this too? ;-)*


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

MyTToy said:


>


What did you coat the covers with?


----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)

surfinsk8r said:


> What did you coat the covers with?


I'm not really sure... it was a plastic cleaner that was available from a sponsor at TT-East, where I detailed it and took the picture. I'll find out, though.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

MyTToy said:


> I'm not really sure... it was a plastic cleaner that was available from a sponsor at TT-East, where I detailed it and took the picture. I'll find out, though.


So it was just a cleaner? And that is the OEM paint? I wonder if mine will look like that if I use the Meguair's trim detailer...


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Still along way to go!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I am missing a few parts :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

^^ This is awesome.


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

Whats your technique for painting the thin stripe sections on the main engine cover? Really really steady hands and a paintbrush? I've been trying to find a way and sucking hard.


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

another reply to subscribe.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


 sooo close...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

jdoublehcubed said:


> Whats your technique for painting the thin stripe sections on the main engine cover? Really really steady hands and a paintbrush? I've been trying to find a way and sucking hard.


I was able to get a very clean edge by using vinyl painters tape, which is very flexible. 











Engine Bay in 2006:









Engine Bay when I sold the car:


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

BlueTTop,

Did you tape off the rings? That was where I started (and failed). I tried putting a large piece of tape over all of the rings, and then cutting through. Didn't work so well. Then I tried using thin tape, and flexing it around the edge. What did you go with?


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

jdoublehcubed said:


> BlueTTop,
> 
> Did you tape off the rings? That was where I started (and failed). I tried putting a large piece of tape over all of the rings, and then cutting through. Didn't work so well. Then I tried using thin tape, and flexing it around the edge. What did you go with?


I made a template out of paper and painters tape. An exacto knife and a steady hand also help.

I started with a blank sheet of paper:









Took this picture after it was used. Inside the rings was all painters tape.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


 Inspiration for me


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll definitely try that, thanks.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

thanks dude


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

This guy was at H2Oi this year:



I think it's a riot.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Still can't figure out how I feel about those headlights...


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't like the way they look. Definatley don't match the TT style at all.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

They'd be much better if the inner sections (rectangles) of chrome were smoked or plastic black, and paint the strip silver or the aforementioned, straight LEDs and either of those would look better than reflection overkill


----------

